# Car Plan Wheel Slik + Cheapo brush + dish wash sponge - Review



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

My budget winter wheel maintenance kit.

Wheelslik bought from asda cost about £2.99 doesn't appear to contain any harsh acid, i wasn't expecting this to work too well.

Brush bought as a set of x5 from ebay for £8, use the smaller ones to clean my leather seats and the largest for my alloys.

Sponge (soft side) for final wheel rinse off 10p asda.

Winter grime >>>



















Wheel slik










Hmmmmmmmmmm doesn't sound so bad  










Brush sponge and bucket (jsut warm water but slightly frothy from rinsing out brush in it)










After a spray




























Quite impressed >>>


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Just shows you don't have to spend a fortune to get a result!
Nice and clean now, so get plenty protection on, ready for the salty winter roads.


----------



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

covered them in poorboys wheel sealant now


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Are your centre caps starting to tarnish?

The same things happend to my OZ's


----------



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah the VW centre caps always go like that 

Happened to my last Passat and brothers x3 golfs :wall: The cost of replacing them isn't pretty LOL


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job on the cheap there mate :thumb:

VW caps do seem to tarnish easily though


----------

